# Art Battle Royale - Comic Style



## Spearfrost (Oct 7, 2008)

This is the testing grounds for all you artists who have that retarded "artist-block". Those of you who wants to create comics and have no idea how to or where to start. It's not meant to "give away" your ideas for your upcoming or in-process comics. Consider this, the "get-away" where you can duke out your talents with other artists and get those juices flowing again. Learn from others and let them learn from you! Techniques, methods, reactions, panelling, action sequences, motion blurs and so on.

*I am also a fellow Gaian (Gaiaonline) where I joined the original ABR. I thought it would have been worthwhile to add this section here to help fellow artists in their quest for finally moving forward.*

*The RULES ARE SIMPLE:*

*1: *Here you fight.
*2:* Create an original character in your own personal tastes.
*3:* Arts doesn't have to be perfect.
*4:* Backgrounds aren't even necessary, if you have no desire to draw it.
*5:* Respect Furaffinity Forums Rules!

*The* *NOT ALLOWED*:

*1:* No Sex or rape scenes!
*2:* No regular typed posting allowed! Responses supposed to be in art form.
*3:* No stick figures! 
*4:* Do not stretch the page width! Limit is 600 pixels wide. Height is unlimited.

((I have no idea if I have posted this in the right section, but please let me know. Rules will change if anymore ideas or violations comes up.))


Now... without further ado...


----------



## Stained (Nov 16, 2008)

​ ((I know it's not drawn that well, but peh, at least it's something.))


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 23, 2008)

I hope im doing this right. lol This looks neat.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 26, 2008)

Rune: Been a long time since i had a rooftop battle. What about you?


----------



## conicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Let's get some action started already!




I apologize if I butchered your character in my mediocre action panel.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that me on the rooftop?


----------



## conicer (Nov 30, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> Is that me on the rooftop?



Well, I do certainly hope so!


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 30, 2008)

lol conicer, that is awesome!


----------

